# Meet Chrissy



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great picture--beautiful green eyes!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

you should have a coffee table book of your photos!!!!!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a gorgeous picture of a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! She is beautiful.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Chrissy is a beautiful kitty!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, do you show cats?


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

thats an awesome picture an she is a beautiful kitty


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Chrissy has beautiful markings,Great Picture!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

So beautiful! I LOVE Bengals. They have such awesome personalities. Our neighbors have one and he seriously acts like a dog, it's hilarious. I want one someday. 

Does she have the classic Bengal glitter? I'm sure she does. I love that about their fur.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> Wow, do you show cats?


 No,Chrissy is a family pet. Wonderful cat but she can have a really loud voice when she want's something.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She's beautiful! I'd love to see more picture of her!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Does she have the classic Bengal glitter?


Her coat is pretty dark right now, but in the sunlight you get that amazing glitter.


----------

